# CM9 themes on AOKP



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a request and hope a lot of themers please do this. I know AOKP is based of CM9 with their own or other contributors mods and what not added in but the batteries are NOT the same. What I am getting at is can you themers pretty please (with sugar on top







) add various battery styles that AOKP have implemented in themed. For example a lot have of red themes still have ICS blue % batteries and still the blue stock battery for other choices or blue for the circle battery. I know most of your themes are in beta or just have the base done but this would just make the theme "that" much better. Thank you and for your hard work. That is all 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

If you like Red check out NateModz theme! Top notch and made for AOKP. IMO the most complete theme with tons of apps/icons themed.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> ... I know AOKP is based of CM9 ...


 Why would you think that? ... aokp is not based off CM they have completely different histories the only thing they share is the Google base from which they were forked, and some common features seen first in the other.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Give it time, and most of them will be universal. I think most of us are focusing on the ROM we are using for now, and trying to get everything just right.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Why would you think that? ... aokp is not based off CM they have completely different histories the only thing they share is the Google base from which they were forked, and some common features seen first in the other.


Um do you check the change logs? There's a ton of stuff from CM and roman even has a donate to cyanogenmod link. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If you like Red check out NateModz theme! Top notch and made for AOKP. IMO the most complete theme with tons of apps/icons themed.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


Eh too glossy for my liking. I'm using sonny sekhons themes. He's top notch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Why would you think that? ... aokp is not based off CM they have completely different histories the only thing they share is the Google base from which they were forked, and some common features seen first in the other.


If a list were made of borrowed features, it would be pretty big









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Um do you check the change logs? There's a ton of stuff from CM and roman even has a donate to cyanogenmod link.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Actually I believe his CM donate link is highly influenced due to the HP Touch Pad stuff. To get everything working they utilized CM stuff I believe. As far as I've always read and seen AOKP is based off of AOSP not CM9.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Just a request and hope a lot of themers please do this. I know AOKP is based of CM9 with their own or other contributors mods and what not added in but the batteries are NOT the same. What I am getting at is can you themers pretty please (with sugar on top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The % battery in AOKP requires a smali edit to change the color. So, no the % will not be themed with theme chooser. Sorry. Don't blame the themers


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im actually not blaming themers at all?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im actually not blaming themers at all?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well regardless the theme Chooser is from CM but people say look its CM9/AOKP theme and especially if it is paid I think everything that can be themed should be (obviously not this early in the theme Chooser stage)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Well regardless the theme Chooser is from CM but people say look its CM9/AOKP theme and especially if it is paid I think everything that can be themed should be (obviously not this early in the theme Chooser stage)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Why does it matter? Also your version history of Aokp and CM is flawed. The themes will get there as for right now CM9 theme chooser is still new and is still being worked on. Also don't be afraid to learn how to pick an apk apart and learn how to do things yourself


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Im sure most will. It takes an awfully long time to build these things. I had the luxury of being off work this whole week. So I worked most of Saturday and pretty much all day Sunday and Monday getting mine done. I have all the battery variations covered now as well. Most people do not have the luxury of putting 3 straight days into getting a theme done. So give them time and if there is something missing in one, politely request it and I'm sure most will do it. Its really hard to load CM9, AOKP and Gummy to make sure all elements are working. I started with AOKP and then moved on to the other 2 to make sure I got everything. SO some themers may work on CM9 and not realize that there are some images in AOKP that arent in CM9. Just let them know.


----------



## CaspaTheGhost (Feb 22, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Well regardless the theme Chooser is from CM but people say look its CM9/AOKP theme and especially if it is paid I think everything that can be themed should be (obviously not this early in the theme Chooser stage)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The theme engine isn't CMs, they kanged it from TMob I believe, and now AOKP have kanged it from CM... and now all of us get our theme on...

And like NatemZ said, a lot of work goes into the themes... I was looking into one this morning and the amount of images they contain is ridiculous...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

CaspaTheGhost said:


> And like NatemZ said, a lot of work goes into the themes... I was looking into one this morning and the amount of images they contain is ridiculous...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Images are just half of it. Setting up all the XML redirects can become brain numbing at times. But it is fun


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Images are just half of it. Setting up all the XML redirects can become brain numbing at times. But it is fun


By the way you are also a top notch themer







I saw you liked the post about sonny. I dont like glossy looks on my phones but your themes rock bro


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> By the way you are also a top notch themer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was being a dick. Was a little grouchy earlier today lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> By the way you are also a top notch themer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out his new version then as he toned down the glossy status bar.


----------



## CaspaTheGhost (Feb 22, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Images are just half of it. Setting up all the XML redirects can become brain numbing at times. But it is fun


Yep, didn't even touch upon that can'o'worms!

Never really looked into it until the other day when I started moseying through the BlackExodus apk as I fancied removing the flashing Gmail notification. Always appreciated the work you guys do but now I've seen it first hand I really do know how tedious and time consuming it can be... Actually reminds me of some of the stuff I have to do at work and how easy it can be to make mistakes etc! End of the day your eyes are proper shot!

Your theme is looking really good to man, I prefer the minimalistic style but took a look at it yesterday and can see the love you've put in...


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Images are just half of it. Setting up all the XML redirects can become brain numbing at times. But it is fun


So true!

I was talking to a friend, that wants me to make a theme for him. He was shocked when I told him I had to edit/create over 600 images just for the base of the theme. (hdpi and xhdpi).

I laughed and said, that's the easy part.


----------

